# checking current progress of any train



## Xtrovrt2 (Nov 26, 2008)

:huh: How can I figure out what time a train will (hopefully) arrive somewhere???


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

Is there anything on the website amtrak.com that tells departures/arrivals like for the airlines or is it just kind of like being in Never-Neverland???


----------



## AlanB (Nov 26, 2008)

I assume that you mean a train currently running, and not just when a train is scheduled to arrive someplace. In the case of the former, just head to Amtrak's web site and right on that page down towards the lower middle section in the Train Status section, enter the train number and the city that you want to know the current estimated arrival time for.

If you do want the schedules, then just click on the Schedules tab at the top of the page.


----------



## Cascadia (Nov 26, 2008)

If you're checking current status on the web site, like Alan suggested, and it says no information is available, then check back in a little while because I heard that they don't put information for estimated arrival times up unless someone is looking for it.

I have tried to imagine that guy's job who sits and updates the train information in real time and I can't imagine what a job that would be.

Anyway keep checking til you get what you're looking for.


----------



## Trogdor (Nov 26, 2008)

Cascadia said:


> If you're checking current status on the web site, like Alan suggested, and it says no information is available, then check back in a little while because I heard that they don't put information for estimated arrival times up unless someone is looking for it.
> I have tried to imagine that guy's job who sits and updates the train information in real time and I can't imagine what a job that would be.
> 
> Anyway keep checking til you get what you're looking for.


It's not one guy. It's a bunch of people. My impression is that the times are usually input by an agent at the station in question.

Regardless, they don't wait until someone is "looking for it" before they input information.

Sometimes information is delayed if the agent forgets to put it in (or if the train stops at an unstaffed station where nobody is able to enter arrival times). The train crew might also be able to radio in their arrival and departure times at unstaffed stations.


----------



## sechs (Nov 26, 2008)

rmadisonwi said:


> My impression is that the times are usually input by an agent at the station in question.


Yes. You'll often get no or bogus information for unstaffed stations.

In these situations it's helpful to call the previous or next staffed station.


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm sort of surprised that they don't tackle this problem by installing a computer with a cell phone modem and a GPS reciever in each locomotive.


----------



## Crescent ATN & TCL (Nov 27, 2008)

Joel N. Weber II said:


> I'm sort of surprised that they don't tackle this problem by installing a computer with a cell phone modem and a GPS reciever in each locomotive.


As far as I know statuses are updated in these ways, by Station Attendants upon departure, by a link built into the CTC system used to track freight cars, by RFID tag scanners, and by the reservation center calling the conductor.


----------



## jmbgeg (Nov 27, 2008)

Xtrovrt2 said:


> :huh: How can I figure out what time a train will (hopefully) arrive somewhere???



As Alan and others have said there is a Train Status function on the first page of the Amtrak web site.

http://www.amtrak.com/servlet/ContentServe...Amtrak/HomePage

I have not used the function other than for long distance trains like the Empire Builder or Coast Starlight, but in those events, I have found arrival and departure times relatively accurate. Whether the accuracy level applies to commuter trains I don't know.

Amtrak also has a voice automated Train Status function on its (800)872-7245 customer service line. When it asks you for your selection, you say Train Status and then follow the prompts. One problem with the telephone method is that if you are riding on a train and want to see how much time you may have lost due to freight train or other delays, the onboard background noise can interfere with using the voice prompt system that Amtrak offers, and you may need to use the ask for Agent option and talk live.

In my observation over the last 2-3 years I have used these two methods of checking the on time status of the Empire Builder west or east bound, there seems to be a dead spot in the system about midnight Pacific time, when information is unavailable. This happens both on internet and phone inquiries. I have never heard (or asked) why.

Others have said updates are input into the system at manned stations and that the diligence of the station personnel can affect the accuracy of the information. Makes sense. I thought I had heard from on board personnel that the train status was automatically updated when the train passed fixed sensor mile markers and then the computer program analyzed the arrival times based on distance, typical speed, etc. There are members of this board much more knowledgeable than me, and maybe what I recall is inaccurate or even imagined. 

The bottom line is that if you are trying to see what time a train will likely arrive or depart a station, the internet and phone options are good tools but not guarantees. I usually stick with the scheduled time to be conservative unless a train is reported to be hours late, and then, I check in multiple times to see if the status has gotten better or worse.


----------

